# St. Johns Wort



## mutley

Has anyone 'recently' been able to purchase St. Johns Wort (or equivalent) in the UAE. Have been 3/4 months without now & am feeling a little 'anxious'


----------



## BedouGirl

Try GNC. There are lots of outlets throughout the UAE. They also have a product called 'Good Mood' of which one of the ingredients is St. John's Wort.


----------



## mutley

Thanks BedouGirl :0) I shall Google them this morning & go hunting (not that I'm desperate or anything :/


----------



## BedouGirl

Happy to help - good luck. http://www.gnc.com/storeLocatorIntl/index.jsp


----------



## mutley

On a trip to Dubai, managed to pick some up in Boots in Emirates Mall x


----------



## BedouGirl

Brilliant 


----------

